
Richard Russell’s XL Recordings Empire - tintinnabula
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/05/15/richard-russells-xl-recordings-empire
======
tomc1985
XL's name is stamped on a lot of the most influential electronic music that's
come out over the last 20 years. Some of my favorite vinyl...

~~~
clay_to_n
Pretty incredible how well they've done on both the rock (and pop, indie-rock)
front and electronic. I can't think of another "pop" label who's also putting
out great (often underground) electronic records as consistently as XL.

------
Thaxll
Prodigy : >

